# 24h Bike on Fire



## md-hammer (17. Juli 2004)

Da ich aus Duisburg komme,habe ich es mir nicht nehmen lassen die Strecke mal bei absoluter Dunkelheit zu fahren. Bin vor einer halben Stunde zu hause angekommen.
Meiner Meinung nach ist gute bis sehr gute Beleuchtung erforderlich,da mehrere stockfinstere Passagen vorhanden sind. Aufgrund des sehr verwinkelten Parcours wird es auch nicht ausreichend sein auf eine gute Beleuchtung des Vordermanns zu spekulieren.(Lichtschatten fahren verboten laut Reglement.Wer will das kontrolieren ????)
Obwohl ich den Landschaftspark schon kenne war es ein super Feeling durch das alte Stahlwerk zu fahren.
Freut euch auf ein super Event im Kohlenpott.
Autan nicht vergessen. Viele Mücken.
Grüsse aus Duisburg


----------



## SOG-Events Team (18. Juli 2004)

Hallo Micha,

nachts macht es eigentlich den meisten Spaß. Eine gute Lampe ist dafür aber zwingend erforderlich. Dann gibt es nachts kaum eine bessere Strecke. Ich bin die Woche sicher auch mal nachts/abends zum testen dort. Melde dich mal per Handy oder Mail.

Gruß

Christian 

SOG-Events Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stift (20. Juli 2004)

Hi!

Ich wollte mir auch mal dort die Strecke ansehen. Könnte jemand einen Streckenplan einstellen. Ist ja bestimmt noch nicht ausgeschildert.
Wäre echt super!

Viele Grüße,
Stift

P.S.: Sind Nachtsichtgeräte erlaubt???


----------



## md-hammer (21. Juli 2004)

Der Streckenplan steht unter http://www.sog-events.de/24/f_24.htm
Wenn man sich nicht auskennt,dann dürfte es ein paar Probleme geben die Strecke zu finden, da die Strecke sehr verwinkelt ist.


----------



## Stift (21. Juli 2004)

Jo, vielen Dank!
Gruß
Stift


----------



## tedeschino (24. Juli 2004)

Hallo,
eine gute Beleuchtung ist wirklich wichtig.
Unser Team (Team Elixia) hat einige Beleuchtungen ausprobiet und selbst die Sigma Mirage stößt an ihre grenzen. Jetzt haben wir uns alle eine Lampe selbst zusammen gebaut (ca 50 ). Meine Lampe hat einen 10 Watt Halogen Strahler mit einem 2450 ma/h Akku und das reicht für zwei Stunden Licht. Das ist dann schon richtig hell.
Andere benutzen sogar eine 20 Watt Birne mit einem größeren Akku.
Eine Bauanleitung findet Ihr unter http://www.joerky.de/lampe.htm .

Da ich in Dinslaken wohne, bin ich fast jeden Sonntag Morgen auf der Strecke und hatte dort auch eine Nachtfahrt. Schaut Euch die Strecke auf jedenfall mal an. Die hat einige tückische Passagen (Unfallgefahr!). Nachts wird es sehr heikel, denn die Rasenpassage wird nachts feucht und man fährt dann mit nassen Reifen über Metallplatten auf der Brückenpassage. Die Strecke ist zudem mit Scherben und Metallteilen übersäht. Pannen wird es reichlich geben.

Vielleicht auch mal etwas Positives.
Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, wird das Rennen ein einmaliges Erlebnis. Gerade nachts, wenn der Hochofen beleuchtet ist. Zuschauer gibt es bestimmt satt.
Seit Wochen wird in unserem Team über nichts anderes mehr gesprochen.

Dann wünsche ich allen Teilnehmern und Zuschauern viel Spaß.

Bis dahin

Kette rechts.


Gruß Andi


----------



## .:: fub 84 ::. (26. Juli 2004)

> Die hat einige tückische Passagen (Unfallgefahr!).


beim überfliegen habe ich da türkische gelesen...
denn das wird denk ich mal beim rennen auch vorkommen wenn man sich mal zurück erinnert an das abfahren der strecke 

und wers probieren möchte mit dem plan die strecke abfahren...
so viel hin und her und kreuzen der strecke kommt auf dem plan garnicht so richtig rüber :S


----------



## md-hammer (27. Juli 2004)

Habe nach mehrmaligen lesen des Artikels endlich verstanden was Du meinst mit Türk.....
War bei der ersten Streckenbesichtigung auch dabei und hoffe das wir von diesen Zecken verschont bleiben und ein schönes Radsportwochenende haben.


----------



## SOG-Events Team (27. Juli 2004)

Hallo, 

Scherben und Metallteile sollten nicht auf der Strecke liegen. Übersäht sehe ich auch als sehr übertrieben an. An den Bunker Durchfahrten liegen zur Zeit schon einige Scherben. Dort wird natürlich noch super gefegt. Dazu ist dieser Bereich derzeit auch für die Öffentlichkeit gesperrt. 

Ich bitte euch zu den Besuchern und besonders zu den ausländischen Mitbürgern dort immer freundlich zu sein. Sollte es irgendwo Probleme geben, dann meldet es bitte jemanden aus unserem Team oder einem Streckenposten. 

Eine gute Beleuchtung ist wirlich unbedingt erforderlich. Die Strecke in Duisburg ist an machen Stellen schon sehr dunkel. 

Falls ihr noch Fragen habt, einfach melden. 

Gruß

Christian 

SOG-Events Team


----------



## talybont (27. Juli 2004)

Und ob ich Fragen habe.  
Wie ist denn die Bodenbeschaffenheit der Strecke? Wieviel Asphalt, Kopfsteinpflaster, Sand, Schotter, Gras, etc.? Man muss ja schliesslich seine Reifen auswählen.  
Da ja schon Rasenpassagen angesprochen wurden, sind es Abfahrten oder Anstiege auf Gras?

MfG,
Armin


----------



## SOG-Events Team (27. Juli 2004)

Hallo, 

die Bodenbeschaffenheit der Strecke besteht zu 80% aus Schotter. Darunter aber auch teilweise recht grober und loser Schotter. Es gibt einen leichten Anstieg mit einer Abfahrt auf Wiese. Der Asphalt Anteil beträgt maximal 10 Prozent. Die angesprochende Rasen Abfahrt ist aber nicht sehr steil oder gefährlich. Danach würde ich nicht die Reifen wählen. Sand und Kopfsteinflaster gibt es gar nicht. 

Allerdings kann ich wegen dem hohen und doch teilweise recht groben Schotter Anteil gerade auf den Abfahrten, einen stabilen Reifen empfehlen. 

Gruß

Christian 

SOG-Events Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tedeschino (28. Juli 2004)

Hallo,
in unserem 8er Elixia Team ist einer ausgefallen und deshalb suchen wir einen echt guten Ersatz. Wer Interesse hat, möchte sich bitte an folgende Email Adresse wenden. 
[email protected]

Kette rechts

Gruß Andi


----------



## Toblerone (3. August 2004)

Tach!

So, nun berichte ich mal von meinem 1. 24h Rennen. Wobei es für unser Team(Team Labil) eigentlich nur ein 18h Rennen war. Haben uns ab 1 Uhr für 6h aufs Ohr gehauen weil wir irgendwie ziemlich Platt waren. Hat aber super viel Spaß gemacht. Tolle Strecke, nette Atmosphäre. Haben uns nicht viel vorgenommen, einfach Spaß haben und irgendwie durchhalten. Hat ja nun nich ganz geklappt Sind als 4er
Team auch berechtigter Weise letzter geworden. 2 mal bei ner Abfahrt in den Sand gebissen, egal, weitergefahren.
Nachts war natürlich schon ne gute Lampe angesagt. Unsere Mirage hat aber alles gut ausgeleuchtet.
Die Strecke werde ich auf jeden Fall noch ein paar mal fahren.
Und wenn es nächstes Jahr wieder ausgetragen wird, bin ich dabei.
Dann allerdings mit einer etwas besseren Organisation unsererseits. Ein Pavillion und ein Schlafsack reicht nicht aus, man benötigt auch mal einen Tisch und bessere Liegen. Nun, fürs nächste Mal wissen wir bescheid. 

Wie waren denn Eure Erfahrungen?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## talybont (3. August 2004)

Einfach toll das Ganze. Für uns war es das erste 24h-Rennen und mit Sicherheit nicht das letzte. Alles lief perfekt. Nur einen Platten und drei kleinere Abflüge. Und dann noch der Sieg in der 4er-Mixed-Wertung. Das ist der Hammer!!!    Absolut erstaunlich, dass man Sonntags trotz totaler Erschöpfung noch die gleichen Rundenzeiten wie Samstags fahren kann.
@Thomas:
Ihr seid ja unsere direkten Nachbarn gewesen, das Team rechts von Eurem Zelt war das IBC Team, links das Elixia. Quasi war wohl das halbe Forum unterwegs.


MfG,
Armin


----------



## Toblerone (3. August 2004)

@talybot:ja, kann mich erinnern! Euer weiblicher Part hat sich glaub ich auch hingelegt und den Erste Hilfe Wagen gesucht. Der war wirklich ziemlich weit weg.
Mußte mich ja auch verarzten lassen. Bis die mal die Betaisodonna Creme gefunden haben, wär ich fast verblutet.
Mit den Rundenzeiten kann ich nur bestätigen. Hab so 22-25 min /Runde benötigt, für meine Verhältnisse ganz gut.


----------



## Näthinator (3. August 2004)

Wir, Team Freihoff, waren auch dabei, als 2er Team !!

Irgendetwas hat mit der Zeitnahme nicht gestimmt.
Wir sind im Schnitt die Runde mit 19:30 Mins gefahren haben 3 Stunden pause gemacht als wir auf dem 4. Platz waren, hatten ca. 7 Runden vorsprung auf den 10. Platz. NAch der Pause lagen wir auf Platz 11.

Wir sind dann zusammen noch ca. 18 Runden in 5 Stunden gefahren, sind jedoch nicht mehr weiter heran gekommen. Ich bin bis ca. 03:30 gefahren und habe auch mitbekommen wie Leute nach der langen geraden nicht links abgebogen sondern direkt auf die gegenüberliegende gerade eingebogen sind, ebenfalls nach dem "längsten" Anstieg mit der Spitzkehe konnte man beobachten wie nachts die Leute einfach gerade aus herrunter gefahren sind.

Ich finde SOG hätte das besser Organisieren können. 
Aber das beste waren die Lampen von Sigma, alle waren Sie leer. Versprochen waren aber volle. Naja, der Stimmung hat es aber keinen Abriss getan.

Die Location war zwar nicht MTB Tauglich aber absolut genial.

Besucht doch mal unsere Homepage, unser REnnbericht ist auch schon online !

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Toblerone (3. August 2004)

Ich bin bis ca. 03:30 gefahren und habe auch mitbekommen wie Leute nach der langen geraden nicht links abgebogen sondern direkt auf die gegenüberliegende gerade eingebogen sind, ebenfalls nach dem "längsten" Anstieg mit der Spitzkehe konnte man beobachten wie nachts die Leute einfach gerade aus herrunter gefahren sind.

Genau das habe ich auch gesehen. So kann man natürlich auch Plätze gut machen. Aber ob diejenigen glücklicher sind, wag ich mal zu bezweifeln.
Ich fahr lieber die Strecke ohne Abkürzungen und werd letzter, als mit Abkürzungen vorletzter!
Einige haben auch ihre eigene Wechselzone gehabt. Fand ich auch nicht so dolle! Vielleicht bin ich da etwas konservativ, aber ich denke soetwas muß nicht sein. Gleiches Recht/Pflicht für alle!

Aber insgesamt schon ne tolle Veranstaltung. Bin nächstes Jahr wieder dabei.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Näthinator (3. August 2004)

Genau meine Meinung die Leute verarschen sich selber ! "Ha, dem habe ich es aber gezeigt"    

Unterm strich wäre für uns ein Podiums Platz möglich gewesen, aber niemals hätte ich dafür gemoggelt !


----------



## Silent (3. August 2004)

Toblerone schrieb:
			
		

> Einige haben auch ihre eigene Wechselzone gehabt. Fand ich auch nicht so dolle!


Damit meinst du nicht zufällig unseren Pavilion in der Wechselzone? (IBC Team)
Wenn ja, dann kann ich dazu erklären das die ganze Zeit gesagt wurde das es eine Boxengasse geben wird wo man ein zelt für die Einzelfahrer aufbauen kann. das war dann ja schließlich doch nicht so.
Da wir aber eine schwangere Betreuerin hatte, haben wir darum gebeten den Pavilion dort aufbauen zu dürfen damit sie sich nicht die ganze Zeit in der Sonne aufhalten muß. Dies wurde uns dann genehmigt.


----------



## Lola_radelt (3. August 2004)

Silent schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> Da wir aber eine schwangere Betreuerin hatte, haben wir darum gebeten den Pavilion dort aufbauen zu dürfen damit sie sich nicht die ganze Zeit in der Sonne aufhalten muß. Dies wurde uns dann genehmigt.



Hach ja, ein Pavillion nur für mich *ggg*. Ich fands natürlich sehr nett von der SOG, dass sie für mich eine Ausnahme gemacht haben .


----------



## md-hammer (3. August 2004)

Das es mit der Zeitnahme ein paar Probleme gegeben hat ,haben wir am eigenen Leibe mitbekommen. Wir lagen die ganze Zeit auf rang 10.  Plötzlich waren wir 37. Wir sind 20er Runden im Schnitt gefahren. Aber plötzlich waren drei vierziger Runden dabei. Einspruch eingelegt drei Runden dazubekommen wie es auch richtig war.Am Ende kam ein 17. Platz heraus.
Fazit: Für uns als Lokalmatadoren eine super Veranstaltung mit sehr gutem Wetter.
Der Publikumszuspruch hätte höher sein können.
Da sollte man im nächsten Jahr noch mal gehörig die Werbetrommel rühren.
Mich würde mal interressieren was ihr zu der Strecke und der Location sagt.
Grüße aus Duisburg. Bis zum nächsten Jahr.
Gute Besserung an alle die gestürzt sind oder sich verletzt haben


----------



## talybont (3. August 2004)

Das mit dem Abkürzen an der Grasabfahrt habe ich selbst beobachtet   und gemeldet. Ebenso das herunterfahren an der Stahltreppe  . Es wurde ohne Ende beschissen.  
Um 23 Uhr hatten wir zwei Runden Vorsprung auf den Zweiten, um 01 Uhr nur noch zwei Minuten. Aber wir hatten keine Panne und keinen Crash. Im Gegenteil, wir sind Zeiten zwischen 19 und 22 Minuten gefahren. Da kann man diese Zeit nicht verlieren. Ich bin dann flugs zur Rennleitung, habe mal Dampf abgelassen, und mir wurde dann versichert, dass anhand der Rundenzeiten so ein Beschiss auffallen würde. Zwei Stunden später hatten wir dann drei Runden Vorsprung! Wir haben dann davon abgesehen, den zweitplatzierten zu ihrer Leistung zu gratulieren. Man hätte sie disqualifizieren sollen, wenn es denn durch Abkürzen zustande kam. Aber vielleicht haben sie ja auch die Abkürzung zur Wechselzone durch die Zeitnahme genommen. Wie auch immer.
Die Strecke fand ich ganz witzig. Ich bin nicht so das Bergschwein sondern drücke lieber kurze Rampen Kette rechts durch. Deshalb war ich mit der Strecke voll einverstanden. Auf den langen Geraden konnte ich dann die Zeit, die ich am Berg oder auf der Abfahrt habe liegen lassen, wieder aufholen.
@Thomas
Unsere Dame hat in ihrer ersten Runde den Sturtz gehabt (mit Hörnchen in Hecke verheddert) und dabei ihre langsamste Zeit gefahren. Ich glaube, eine 23. Danach kamen die 21er am Fließband, nachts ein paar 22er. Da haben wir sie dann in Metronom umgetauft  . Unser schnellster ist Zeiten von 18 bis 19 gefahren, ich von 19 bis 20 (nachts 21) und der vierte 19 bis 24. Also insgesammt doch recht ausgeglichen. Von 70 Runden sin unser Chef und ich 18 gefahren, die anderen beiden 17. Damit hat unsere Dame der im zweiten Team schon drei Runden (von fünf) abgenommen. 

MfG,
Armin


----------



## easymtbiker (3. August 2004)

hab selber keine abkürzungsfahrer gesehen, aber ich hab mich schon gefragt, wie man die ganze strecke kontrollieren möchte. besonders nachts wäre es ja kein problem gewesen, abkürzungen zu fahren. naja, ich hoffe ja noch auf den gerechtigkeitssinn der leute, aber es ist schon ärgerlich, wenn man erfährt, das andere teams schummeln.

im ibc > race hab ich noch n ausführlichen bericht über meine 24h!


----------



## tedeschino (3. August 2004)

Hallo,
weiss jemand, wo es im Netz Bilder von dem Bike on Fire Rennen zu sehen gibt?


Danke und Gruß

Andi


----------



## kleinbiker (4. August 2004)

Hallo,

also ich habe auch niemanden gesehen, der abgekürzt hat; was aber nichts heißen muß.

Ganz besonders gewundert hat mich nur die absolut schnellste gefahrene Runde: 10 Minuten und 34 Sekunden !!! Das entspricht bei, von mir gemessenen 7,25 km's, einen Durchschnitt von 41,2 km/h. Das die SOG soetwas veröffentlicht, wo doch offensichtlich ist, das irgendetwas nicht stimmt. Ich möchte dem entsprechenden Fahrer keinen Vorwurf machen, solange ich nicht genau weis, ob der Fehler nicht irgendwie bei der SOG Zeitmessung liegt. Auch die 14:04 entsprechen noch 30,9 km/h !?! Erst die 15:20 vom Drittplatzierten erscheinen mit einigermaßen Glaubwürdig.

ALSO:

Liebes SOG-Team, bitte stellt auch die einzelnen Rundenzeiten wie in München ins Netz. Würde mich sehr freuen, um auch meine eigene Leistung besser beurteilen zu können. Vielen Dank schonmal vorab.

Ansonsten war unser Team - Cloud of Dust, Platz 10 bei den 4ern - mit dem Ergebnis sehr zufrieden.

Grüße
kleinbiker


----------



## .:: fub 84 ::. (5. August 2004)

So dann möcht ich auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben 

zu den 10min (die warscheinlich sogar nacht gefahren wurden) haben wir uns auch schon gedanken gemacht und sind zum entschluss gekommen -> unmöglich unser schnellster fahrer fuhr seine bestzeit mit ~16:35min und das war schon sehr schnell

dir orga von SOG hat auch teilweise sehr zu wünschen übrig gelassen...
beispiel beleuchtung von gefährlichen abschnitten
bei den getränken war nachher in beiden fässern nur noch wasser
und das buffet war auch sehr mager (hab ich mir sagen lassen war ja nur als betreuer anwesen - und daher @ home frühstücken   )

aber alles in allem hatte unser team TC69 Oberhausen (4er Team) einen guten run es wurden die kompletten 24std gefahren - ausfälle gab es nur 2 einmal gebrochene speiche und einmal nen platten und der lohn dafür war der 5. platz   
also nicht schlecht für das erste mal

und noch einen schönen gruß an unsere nachbarn "Team Elixia" danke für das ständige feuerzeug leihen aber wir sind ja alles nichtraucher und der grill musste brennen


----------



## Heart Attack (5. August 2004)

tedeschino schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> weiss jemand, wo es im Netz Bilder von dem Bike on Fire Rennen zu sehen gibt?
> 
> 
> ...



Geh mal in den "Düsseldorfer Bereich" "Biken in und um Düsseldorf", dort haben einige Leute ihre Fotos schon hochgeladen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .:: fub 84 ::. (5. August 2004)

dumbolino schrieb:
			
		

> Geh mal in den "Düsseldorfer Bereich" "Biken in und um Düsseldorf", dort haben einige Leute ihre Fotos schon hochgeladen.



http://www.eventfoto-online.de
da gibts auch n paar der kerl lief da dauernd rum und hat so zettelchen verteilt


----------



## makko (5. August 2004)

Zu den Fotos. Da lief auch so ein Mädchen im gelben T-Shirt rum und hat den ganzen Tag (auch Nachts) Bilder gemacht. So an ziemlich allen wichtigen Streckenabschnitten war die. War die von Sog-Events oder war das ein private Fotografin. Von der hätte ich nämlich gern ein paar Bilder (also von mir auf dem Bike). Kennt die jemand.


----------



## .:: fub 84 ::. (5. August 2004)

wenn du jetzt die gleiche meinst wie ich glaube ich war das eine von Mountainbike 

als sie bei uns war hatte sie ne schwarze jacke an und n licht aufm kopf
anbei ne kamera mit nem blitz der dich blind gemacht hat


----------



## Gorth (5. August 2004)

Das ist ja cool, dass Team Freihoff auch hier im Forum rumgeistert, wir waren Platz 12 ( Team EPO-IBC DIMB ) und haben versucht euch noch einzuholen, aber ein Platten in der vorletzten Runde hat die Bemühungen vereitelt


----------



## tedeschino (5. August 2004)

Hallo,
zunächst ein Gruß von Team Elixia an die Nachbarn zurück.
Mir hat die Veranstaltung recht gut gefallen. (kein Wunder, denn wir sind überraschend dritter bei den 8er geworden).
24 Stunden Rennen finde ich von der Idee her sowiso prima, denn dann mehr von einer Veranstaltung.(Mit den anderen Teilnehmern plaudern, Taktik usw.
Hätte mir mehr Publikum gewünscht. Im Vorfeld ist zu wenig Werbung gemacht worden. Bei einer solch hohen Startgebühr hätte die Verpflegung etwas reichhaltiger sein können. Bei bedeutend günstigeren Marathonveranstaltungen werden zusätzlich Orangen, Äpfel und Powerriegel gereicht.
Ich habe zwar niemanden schummeln sehen, aber es ist von anderen recht häufig beobachtet worden. Mich würde ein komplettes Rundenprotokoll von dem 10 Min Fahrer interessieren.
Hoffentlich stirbt die Idee der 24 H  Rennen nicht so schnell und wir sehen uns im nächsten Jahr in Duisburg wieder.
Gruß
Andi (Team Elixia)


----------



## makko (6. August 2004)

.:: fub 84 ::. schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du jetzt die gleiche meinst wie ich glaube ich war das eine von Mountainbike
> 
> als sie bei uns war hatte sie ne schwarze jacke an und n licht aufm kopf
> anbei ne kamera mit nem blitz der dich blind gemacht hat



Auf der Hompage hab ich leider nichts gefunden. Wenn jemand weiss wie man an die Bilder von dem Mädel kommt: melden! ( besonders Bilder mit Nr. 208 und 209 sind bei mir gefragt) . Auf der Seite ( http://www.eventfoto-online.de)  ist sogar ein Bild von mir (Nr.4). Einer von Sieben   
Kann es leider nicht hier reinladen.


----------



## Näthinator (6. August 2004)

Gorth schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ja cool, dass Team Freihoff auch hier im Forum rumgeistert, wir waren Platz 12 ( Team EPO-IBC DIMB ) und haben versucht euch noch einzuholen, aber ein Platten in der vorletzten Runde hat die Bemühungen vereitelt




No Chance !!!!    

Wir haben in den letzten 5 Stunden nochmals versucht unter die ersten 10 zu Fahren, waren bis um 3:00 Uhr auf Platz 3 gelegen. Naja die Themen sind hier ja bereits bekannt !!


----------



## easymtbiker (6. August 2004)

makko schrieb:
			
		

> Zu den Fotos. Da lief auch so ein Mädchen im gelben T-Shirt rum und hat den ganzen Tag (auch Nachts) Bilder gemacht. So an ziemlich allen wichtigen Streckenabschnitten war die. War die von Sog-Events oder war das ein private Fotografin. Von der hätte ich nämlich gern ein paar Bilder (also von mir auf dem Bike). Kennt die jemand.



no chance! leider! ich hab sie auch öfters unterwegs gesehen (und sie hat sogar bilder von mir gemacht!) und sie später angesprochen, da sie echt n gutes auge für klasse bilder / hintergrund hat!

sie arbeitet für mountainbike, meinte aber, dass sie keine zeit und lust hat, die bilder zu verschicken / verkaufen, obwohl sie auch mit einer digi- cam fotografiert hat. tja, jammerschade, von den hunderten geilen bildern, die sie geschossen hat werde wohl nur 2 im nächstem mountain- bike zu sehen sein.
wenns dich tröstet: ich hab zufällig ein bild von der frau geschossen, kann es dir zukommen lassen    

ansonsten heisst es, das nächste mal selber n fotograf organisieren!


----------



## .:: fub 84 ::. (7. August 2004)

makko schrieb:
			
		

> Auf der Hompage hab ich leider nichts gefunden. Wenn jemand weiss wie man an die Bilder von dem Mädel kommt: melden! ( besonders Bilder mit Nr. 208 und 209 sind bei mir gefragt) . Auf der Seite ( http://www.eventfoto-online.de)  ist sogar ein Bild von mir (Nr.4). Einer von Sieben
> Kann es leider nicht hier reinladen.



sorry aber ich habe auf der seite leider kein pic von nr. 208 oder 209 gefunden 
sonst hätte man es hier problemlos hier reinladen können 

rechtsklick auf das pic dann eigenschaften und dann die URL koprien und hier einfügen darun noch ein "
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





" und schon sollte man die pics hoer sehen könnnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## makko (7. August 2004)

.:: fub 84 ::. schrieb:
			
		

> sorry aber ich habe auf der seite leider kein pic von nr. 208 oder 209 gefunden
> sonst hätte man es hier problemlos hier reinladen können
> 
> rechtsklick auf das pic dann eigenschaften und dann die URL koprien und hier einfügen darun noch ein "
> ...




Na ganz toll das einzige Bild was die gewechselt haben ist meins.   Jetzt ist unter nummer 4 einer der nicht in Duisburg gefahren ist( Andere Nummer (Farbe) ) Aber ich hab das Bild und werd es mal von einen anderen Computer aus versuchen, hier kommen nur Fehlermeldungen


----------



## tedeschino (7. August 2004)

Hallo,
ich möchte für unser Team eine Bilder CD zusammenstellen.
Wenn jemand Bilder von dem Bike on Fire Rennen hat, dann wäre es nett, wenn ich sie zugeschickt (in guter Qualität?) bekommen würde.
[email protected]
Vielen Dank
Andi


----------



## Quax (7. August 2004)

also die zeiten zu jeder einzelnen runde sind jetzt startnummern-/teambezogen auf der site bei SOG abrufbar....

ihr könnt jetzt vergleichen bis die köpfe rauchen....

und die aussagen: ...wenn und hätte aber  ...."wir hätten eine chance auf vordere plätze / podium gehabt.... aber die haben ja ALLE beschissen/abgekürzt..." 

bla, bla, bla .... 
es gibt auch teams die nicht be*******n brauchen.... 

und jetzt macht den ganzen erstplatzierten nicht das rennen kaputt, nur weil sich einige wenige nicht an die spielregeln gehalten haben .....

ihr könnt offiziell bei SOG protest einlegen.... die prüfen dann

ich hab die erstplatzierten auf der strecke erlebt und weiss wer an mir vorbeigefahren ist und wen ich in die tasche gepackt habe....

Ach ja: die Eisentreppe wurde nur ein einziges mal gefahren.... auf wunsch der presse und der zuschauer.... diese runde und die folgende waren die langsamsten Runden vom fahrer, weil er unter anderem die ganze zielgerade im wheely gefahren ist... ebenfalls für die presse, die zuschauer ...und als werbung für den sport... 

man sollte vor lauter ehrgeiz den spass nicht aus den augen verlieren.... 

da macht der ganze schei$$ keinen spaß mehr.... hab ich 80 Euro Startgeld gezahlt um mich dann für ein fäßchen bier und nen rucksack 24 Stunden abzuplockern, und mir jetzt so einen mist hier anhören zu müssen ???

die maulerei an unserem stand ging mir schon auf dem sack.... 
die energie für# s maulen sollten einige besser ins training stecken... damit sie nächstes jahr nicht behaupten brauchen, ihnen sei der sieg "geklaut" worden....

und jetzt....ende


p.s.: die fotografin war ne zicke.... die gibt keine fotos raus, weil es ihr zu viel arbeit bereitet... dabei hat die bestimmt drei filme mit und bei uns verschossen....
hätten wir das mal vorher gewusst....


----------



## Näthinator (7. August 2004)

Man will ja niemandem seine Leistung streitig machen. Ich denke das 8 Teams nicht abgekürtzt haben, aber 2 und 4 waren schon dabei. Sei's drum, ich perönlich finde es unsportlich und würde mich über einer erschwindelte Leistung nicht freuen. Wir haben auch nicht abgekürzt, jedoch weis ich das ich ein spezielles 2 Team am Morgen 3 x überrundet habe. Wie bitte können die dann so ein Ergebniss haben ?!? 

Seis drum der Spass steht im Vordergrund.

Schae wegen den Fotos von der Dame in Gelb, hat uns auch einige male geknipst ! Villeicht kommen wir ja alle in die Bike Zeitung !

Gruß Daniel


----------



## .:: fub 84 ::. (7. August 2004)

Quax schrieb:
			
		

> p.s.: die fotografin war ne zicke.... die gibt keine fotos raus, weil es ihr zu viel arbeit bereitet... dabei hat die bestimmt drei filme mit und bei uns verschossen....
> hätten wir das mal vorher gewusst....



die fotografin hatte ne digicam und da sie von der presse (mountainbike) war ist es auch verständlich das sie leicht genervt war das sie alle nach den fotos gefragt haben!

den abend sind bestimmt einige 1000 fotos gemacht worden und diese werden zu 98% gelöscht oder werden ins archiv gepackt - jedoch wird es keinem von uns möglich sein an diese fotos ran zu kommen außer man arbeitet beim mtb-mag.

und damit sollte das thema fotografin eigentlich abgehakt sein


----------



## makko (7. August 2004)

Dat bin ich. Ich bin übrigens Fünfter mit meinen Kollegen geworden. Ganz ohne Fabelzeiten. Dat musste jetzt mal raus. Bin doch stolz auf mich.  

P.S. : Wenn ich die Nummern von den Abkürzern gesehen hätte, hätte ich gepetzt. Aber auf den Rücken hatten die keine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## net-ex (7. August 2004)

Hallo Zusammen,

war auch in Duisburg; habe diverse Fotos gemacht   und würde ein runtergerechnetes Foto zuschicken. Folgende Startnummern habe ich aufgenommen:
Start: 610,409,520,672,257,886
Treppe:825,698,239,13
und 630 auf nen Abhang!

Interesse? Gruß aus Berlin


----------



## .:: fub 84 ::. (7. August 2004)

makko schrieb:
			
		

> Dat bin ich. Ich bin übrigens Fünfter mit meinen Kollegen geworden. Ganz ohne Fabelzeiten. Dat musste jetzt mal raus. Bin doch stolz auf mich.
> 
> P.S. : Wenn ich die Nummern von den Abkürzern gesehen hätte, hätte ich gepetzt. Aber auf den Rücken hatten die keine.



nach deinem foto fällt mir gerade mal so auf du warst unser anderer nachbar "scott + giant" sry das wir euch so eingequalmt haben 

schön das hier so viele fahrer vom rennen vertreten sind *g


----------



## kleinbiker (7. August 2004)

Näthinator schrieb:
			
		

> ... jedoch weis ich das ich ein spezielles 2 Team am Morgen 3 x überrundet habe...



Wenn du sie dreimal überrundes hast, können sie ja nicht all zu schnell gewesen sein  .

Ich habe auch niemanden gesehen, der abgekürzt hat. Vielleicht sollte man von SOG in Zukunft an solchen Stellen Streckenposten, THW oder DRK etc platzieren, zur Vorbeugung.

Wenn jemand an dem Singletrail über dem Campingplatz mit der 180° Kehre abgekürzt hat, so bringt das pro Runde vielleicht gerade mal eine Minute. Es dürfte schwer werden dies anhand der Rundenzeiten nachzuweisen. Wenn jemand aber nur 7:xx, 10:xx oder 14:xx Minuten gebraucht hat, so fällt das schon absolut auf. Auffällig auch, das derart extrem nur einmal pro Team/Fahrer abgekürzt wurde (nach vereinzelter Durchsicht der Rundenlisten).

Naja, vielleicht reagiert die SOG ja und es bekommt das ein oder andere Team ein oder zwei Runden abgezogen, oder wird disqualifiziert.

Schade, das die Veranstaltung dadurch doch einen etwas faden Beigeschmack bekommt.

Grüße
kleinbiker


----------



## talybont (8. August 2004)

Unserem dirketen Konkurrenzteam wurden zwei Runden abgezogen (von 67 auf 65). In der Rundenliste lassen sich keine groben Abweicher erkennen, allerdings wollten sie zwischen 23:00 und 01:00 zwei Runden aufgeholt haben, wo wir absolut konstant weitergefahren sind. Die hat man ihnen in der Endabrechnung wohl wieder gestrichen.
Ich habe nur einen einzigen Abkürzer gesehen. Ich fahre den Grashang hoch und runter und mir kommt keiner entgegen oder ist direkt hinter mir. Dann links ums Eck und ich habe einen Scheinwerfer im Nacken? Also wenn der nicht beschissen hat, weiß ich es nicht. Klar macht das nur etwa eine Minute aus. Aber wenn der oder die das jede Runde machen, summiert sich das.
Also Quax, ich weiß nicht warum Du dich so aufregst. Hier wurden keine Namen genannt und wahrscheinlich auch keiner erkannt, da dies im Dunkeln nicht drin ist.Es ist nun mal eine Tatsache, dass es passiert ist. Besonders die eine 10er Zeit fällt natürlich auf. Bei den 15ern bin ich skeptisch, müsste aber für Lizenamateure drin sein.

MfG,
Armin


----------



## Gorth (8. August 2004)

Quax schrieb:
			
		

> da macht der ganze schei$$ keinen spaß mehr.... hab ich 80 Euro Startgeld gezahlt um mich dann für ein fäßchen bier und nen rucksack 24 Stunden abzuplockern, und mir jetzt so einen mist hier anhören zu müssen ???
> 
> die maulerei an unserem stand ging mir schon auf dem sack....
> die energie für# s maulen sollten einige besser ins training stecken... damit sie nächstes jahr nicht behaupten brauchen, ihnen sei der sieg "geklaut" worden....
> ...




Danke Du sprichst mir aus der Seele


----------



## talybont (16. August 2004)

Moin,

die Bilder sind nun online áuf der HP von sog-events. Ich finde es schon erstaunlich, dass ich neunmal dabei bin und  von unserem Team insgesamt 31 Fotos dabei sind. Waren wir so fotogen?  

MfG,
Armin


----------

